# Riesenrochen drillen?



## Ansgar (19. April 2004)

Hallo liebe Leute, 

ich habe mal eine Frage bezgl. des Rochenangelns. 
Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrung mit diesen Tierchen in der XXL Version (schaetze mal so ca 100Pfund und groesser)?
Ich kriege beim Grundangeln auf Jewfish permanent hookups von Rochen, die Tierchen sind halb so gross wie eine Tischtennisplatte und ich kann sie manchmal sogar sehen, wie sie meinen Koeder inhalieren... ((man sieht die weissen Fluegelunterseiten, wenn sie ueber dem Koeder zu Gange sind, bei ganz klarem Wasser auch mal den ganzen Rochen) meistens ist es dann aber zu spaet um ihn aus der Gefahrenzone zu bringen- da laeuft dann schon die Schnur...)

Dann folgt immer das gleiche Spiel: stetiger Zug fuer 100erte von Metern, manchmal glaube ich, dass die garnicht wissen, dass sie gehakt sind, so gelassen ziehen die ab, wie eine Dampfwalze... Irgendwann gibt dann die 50er Mono (das Vorfach ist 100er Mono) nach, weil die Tierchen um irgendwas im Wasser rumschwimmen, das scharfe Kanten hat oder einen Bootsanleger, oder oder oder...

Habe schon alles versucht, von laufenlassen bis voll dagegen halten, aber bisher ziehe ich meistens den kuerzeren.

Hat irgendjemand einen Tip fuer mich, wie ich mich beim Drill verhalten sollte um meine Chancen zu erhoehen? 
Ich fische nicht gezielt auf Rochen, ich kann sie nur als Beifang nicht vermeiden und es ist laestig, immer mein Vorfach oder gar hunderte Meter Mono zu verlieren... 
Gibt es sonst etwas, was ich tun kann um hookups zu vermeiden, z.B. Koedermaessig? Ich fische schon extra nicht mit Sardinen, aber gelegentlich nehmen die Rochen auch meinen Garfish oder meinen Squid (Tintenfisch).

Leider leben die Dinger halt auch am Grund, genauso wie die "Jewfish"e... 
Und ich will mir nicht der Rochen wegen ne 80er Multi kaufen, denn eigentlich will ich die Rochen ja garnicht haben...

Vielen Dank vorab
beste Gruesse
Ansgar

(PS: falls es jemanden interessiert, kann ich gerne mal ein paar Fotos hier reinstellen)


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (19. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hallo Ansgar,haben einst gezielt auf Rochen in Schottland geangelt.Köder 
 waren Forellen von 3-4 pf.Geangelt wurde in einer Tiefe von 400 -600 m.
 Da der Untergrund flach und ohne grosse Hindernisse war ging es verhältnismäßig reibungslos.Der Drill dauerte im schnitt 45min bis 2 Std.
 Die größe lag bei 80-160 kg.Gefischt wurde mit einer 80lbs Schnur,80lbs Rute,als Gewichte wurden 2kg Kugeln verwendet,manchmal auch mehr.
 Leider ist der Besitzer und Guide vor einem Jahr bei einem Autounfall ums Leben gekommen und der Sohn macht nicht mehr weiter,schade................
 Das Problem kenne ich aber auch aus Tunesien,wenn ich da 1/2 Makrelen
 auf Grund anbiete beissen meist die Rochen zuerst,erst nach einer weile
 gesellen sich die Haie dazu und ich muß Dir sagen mit einer Brandungsrute vom Strand aus, ein Heidenspaß wenn die Biester abziehen.
 Anbei Bild von einem meiner letzten Haie ( leider noch nicht fertigpräpariert ).
 Gruß Seeteufelfreund.....................


----------



## chippog (20. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

klar kannst du mal ein paar fotos hier rein bringen! täte mich sehr interessieren, wie die schnurabschneider denn so aussehen! chipp


----------



## Ansgar (20. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@Seeteufelfreund: Nicht schlecht. Hast Du noch spezifische Drill-Empfehlungen fuer mich? Ich habe leider ueberall Hindernisse im Wasser (Bootsstege, etc.). Was fuer Schnur nimmst Du? Haie fange ich hier auch vom Strand-die kriege ich auch raus ) aber die Rochen spielen ja in einer GANZ ANDEREN Liga...

@Chippog,

kann ich gerne machen. Anbei schon mal die Details dieser Tierchen und ein Foto (mal wieder von Fishbase)

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Dasyatis&speciesname=thetidis

Also bis 4m und >200kg, da brauche ich wohl was besseres als 50lbs Spielzeuggeschirr... 

Fotos habe ich noch auf meiner Kamera - folgen spaeter...

Beste Gruesse
Ansgar


----------



## thymallus (20. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

hallo,

große Rochen haben Riesenkräfte - sie mussen mit schwerem Big - Game Gerät beangelt werden. Sie mit 0,50 Mono zu ärgern ist sowohl sinnlos als auch wenig waidgerecht, da die Abrisse vorprogrammiert sind.Das klappt wie Fallschirmspringen mit dem Regenschirm.

gruß
thymallus #h


----------



## Ansgar (20. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hey Thymallus,

danke fuer den Hinweis.

Aber ich glaube, Dir ist entgangen, dass ich auf JEWFISCHE angele und die Rochen dabei anbeissen? 
Ich hatte ja explizit gesagt, dass ich NICHT gezielt auf Rochen angele.
Haeltst Du mich jetzt also dennoch fuer nicht waidgerecht? 

Mein 50Pfund Geschirr ist genau richtig fuer Jewfish, das wird Dir jeder, der davon Ahnung hat bestaetigen... 
Wenn Dir beim Bachforellen angeln ein Hecht von 50 Pfund auf den Spinner geht und abreisst, bist Du dann Deiner Meinung nach ein Tierquaeler? 

Man kann das mit den Rochen hier leider - wie eroertert - nicht verhindern. Ich kann doch wohl jetzt schlecht mit 130Pfund Ausruestung (die ich mir garnicht leisten kann) hier am Strand auftauchen? Oder der Rochen wegen aufhoeren mit meinem Hobby? Ist ja nicht so, dass man irgendwo hingehen kann, wo es die nicht gaebe und dann da fischt... Und Haie fange ich hier auch andauernd obwohl ich die nicht haben will... bin ich daher ein Tierquaeler?
Und ob das einen 200Pfund Rochen stoert, wenn er einen 8/0 er Haken im Maul hat, wage ich dann auch mal zu bezweifeln, denn der isst den ganzen Tag Sachen mit Stacheln und Graeten. Bei meinem sofortigen Anschlag hat der auch keine Zeit zu schlucken und ich habe doch gesagt, dass ich mich bemuehe, den Koeder aus der Gefahrenzone zu bringen, nur manchmal klappt es nicht...

Also bitte denk doch noch mal darueber nach, ob Du nicht einen guten Tip fuer mich hast...

Beste Gruesse
Ansgar

PS: Ausserdem denke ich kann man Rochen sehr wohl an 50Ibs Geraet (ist uebrigends nicht das gleiche wie ne 0,50er Mono-ist 50Ibs Mono) fangen. Nur halt nicht, wenn sie Hindernisse nutzen, indem sie da herumschwimmen. Kein Rochen kann ne 50Ibs einfach so durchreissen (solange Du ein paar hundert Meter Schnurreserve hast und die Bremse richtig einstellst)...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (20. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hallo Ansgar,regeln beim Drillen,eigentlich nein.Da ich in Tunesien meist vom Strand auf <Rochen und Haie Angel.Ca.150 m vom Ufer entfernt läuft eine Rinne parallel zur Küste etwa 800m lang,dorthin kommen sie meist gen Abend.
 Die Rute hat ein Wg.300-1000g ist 3,30m lang,mit Penn Multi bestückt,das wars......die Kampfweste nicht vergessen.Schnur derzeit  ist eine billige 0,70 von Capt.Harris,sowie ein 3m Stahlvorfach.
 Wenn der Biss erfolgt erstmal laufen lassen,dann mit einem kräftigen Ruck zeigen das die Angel besetzt ist.Den Rest kennst Du ja bestimmt.
 Mit meinem Körpergewicht von sehr guten 100 kg,kann ich den Fischen so einiges entgegen setzen,manchmal muss man sich einfach nach hinten fallen lassen samt Rute um den Haken richtig reinzutreiben.
 Da ich dort selten alleine bin wird einem schnell auf die Beine geholfen.
 Bei Hindernissen hast du Probleme.Rochen stellen sich meist quer zur Strömung,habe auch schon Bilder gesehen wo sie sich fast an einen Felsen
 geklammert haben.
 Anbei ein Bild vom Hai von 2 Jahren,Riffhai war 2,20 lang ca.90 kg schwer.
 Habe mir nur den Schwanz zum Präparieren mitgenommen,der Rest wurde gegessen und an Einheimische Verteilt.
 Bin auch nicht der grosse Spezialist aber helfe gern........


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (20. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Noch eins,ich habe aber schon das selbe Problem,Haie,Rochen und grosse Riffbarsche.Meist beisst einer von den dreien,schon der Köder läßt die kleinen Abschrecken,selbst ohne Rubby-Dubby.
 Was sagen denn die Einheimischen,meist haben die den richtigen Riecher?????
 Gruß Seeteufelfreund.....................


----------



## thymallus (20. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

hallo,

tschuldigung, hatte Dein Posting nur flüchtig gelesen - da gibt es wirklich wenig was man machen kann, große Rochen gehen ja sogar dran, wenn man den Köder über Grund anbietet.

gruß
thymallus


----------



## matasilur (20. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hallo Ansgar,


habe die Kameraden oft auf La Palma am Haken gehabt . Tip für den Drill : dicke Arme und ne verständnisvolle Partnerin, weil der Tag oder der Abend zeitlich gelaufen ist. Spaß beiseite : ich gehe gezielt mit eine 500 er DAM Sumo, Penn SS 8500 und 50 er geflochten ans Werk. damit bekommst Du aber auch nur Tiere bis max 80 Kg, der Rest ist schwierig, weil wirlich BG Ausrüstung von Nöten ist. Bei den Palmeros heißen die Viecher in Anlehnung an eine Lokomotive auch nur Tsch-Tschu. damit ist , glaube ich, alles gesagt.
#:


----------



## rob (21. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

na servas.....wenn ich diesen hochinteressanten tread so lese komm ich mir vor als ob ich bis jetzt nur auf köderfische geangelt habe......
ich fang an zu träumen.........
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (21. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hi rob!
Wir wollen doch einmal an die Skelettküste!!!!!!!???????????? Wie Du hier liest,müßten wir gar nicht so weit reisen!
Danke für Eure Beiträge.Habt Ihr vielleicht ein paar Fotos dazu???
@Ansgar!
Wie stehen die Chancen,daß Du einen Haken mit Hängerschutzfeder verwendest,der eine stärkere Feder bekommt,so daß der Fisch nur gehakt wird,wenn Du mit voller Kraft anschlägst?Vorweg:Ich habe noch keinen Rochen gefangen und weiß nicht,wie hart er zupackt!Besteht theoretisch die Möglichkeit,daß Du dem Rochen durch stetigen Zug den Köder mit Haken wieder aus dem Maul ziehen kannst,oder reagiert er dann mit einer rasanten Flucht??Natürlich müßtest Du auch sehen können,welcher Fisch nun den Köder genommen hat!Meine Einzelhaken in Größe 10,0-12,0 mit hängerschutzfeder verwende ich bei hängerträchtigen Böden in Norge anstelle 
von Drillingen am Pilker und auch an Naturködermontagen.


----------



## Ansgar (22. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ Seeteufelfreund: Die Einheimischen sagen Schnur kappen... 
Von Rochen halten die hier garnichts: ("What can you do with a stingray? -Hit it with a stick...") Die probieren garnicht erst, den rauszuholen. Aber damit schwimmt der natuerlich garantiert mit Schnur und Haken durch die Gegend....

@ Thymallus: no worries! ), vielen Dank fuer die Richtigstellung, habe mich darueber gefreut!

@ matasilur: TSCHU TSCHU!!! Das ist gut!! Damit ist echt alles gesagt! )

@ Rob: jetzt weisst Du wie es mir geht! Fuehle mich wie David gegen Goliath mit meinem Spielzeuggeschirr... Und in Norwegen ist doch 50IBS Geraet schon hardcore?! )

@ gismowolf: Super Idee!! Werde das gleich mal ausprobieren! Allerdings befuerchte ich, dass die Dinger ziemlich kraeftig zupacken (bisherige Bilanz fuer grosse Rochen (>100Pfund geschaetzt): 0 Fehlbisse! ca. 25 Hookups, gelandet 0..., laengster Drill 30min). Wie Du sagst, man muss die Fische sehen koennen, was aber in ca. 50% der Faelle (Angeln von der Mole, bei klarem Wasser) moeglich ist. 
Aber woher bekomme ich die Haken in der Groesse (8/0 bis 12/0) oder die Schutzfedern? Bitte die genaue Bezeichnung angeben, da ich die evtl ueber das Internet bestellen muss...
Fotos kommen am Wochenende, muessen noch von der Kamera auf den PC transferiert werden...

Danke fuer Eure Hilfe!
Beste Gruesse
Ansgar


----------



## gismowolf (22. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@Ansgar!
Diese Hängerschutzfedern biege und binde ich selbst auf fertige Haken.Ich müßte nur wissen,wie stark die Feder sein muß.Federstahldraht habe ich leider nicht
in seewasserfester Legierung zur Verfügung!Der Federstahldraht wird einmal in Form gebracht und dann mit den überstehenden Enden mittels Bindegarn an den Hakenschenkel gebunden(so wie beim Fliegenbinden!)Im Nachhinein kann man das Bindegarn mit Superkleber oder durch Lackieren haltbar machen.Ich werde mal versuchen,einen etwas stärkeren Federstahldraht zu bekommen!Wenn ich solches Material bekomme,geb ich Dir Nachricht!#h


----------



## GerdK (22. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

-------


----------



## chippog (22. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ ansgar! schau, wird doch ein interessantes thema!!! bin sehr gespannt, wie du das problem mit den rochen löst!! chippog


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Am besten so wie die Canadier mit dem Heilbutt --- PumpGun---------




 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Sockeye (22. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

mit einer Pumpgun??  :v 
Nix da. Da werden die Filets zu körinig. Ne 38'er und gut is... :q 

Aber ich glaube das ist nich wirklich sein Problem ...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Wegen der Filet´s...........einen Alu-Butt............
 Ansonsten fehlen mir auch so langsam die Ideen...:c:c:c:c:c
 Aber hast du erst mal einen von 80 kg am Haken,weisst du was auf dich 
 zukommt...........



 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## chippog (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

mit ner stand up läst sich nicht so weit werfen.. aber in australien ist ja sowieso angeln mit drachen angesagt, als müsste eine stand up eigentlich gehen, was meinst du ansgar?


----------



## Ansgar (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ Sockeye und Seeteufelfreund: Hahaha, ihr seid ja witzig. ) 
Mit ner Pump gun? Oder ner 38er? Die Aussies sind zwar entspannt aber wenn ich jetzt anfange hier am Strand rumzuballlern, mit der Begruendung, dass mir sonst der Rochen abreisst... ich glaube so entspannt sind die dann doch nicht. 
Ausserdem muesste ich den ja dann erschiessen wenn er den Koeder nimmt, denn danach ist der ja ziemlich schnell ziemlich weit weg und ich sehe den auch nicht wieder.... Filets? Also ich glaube nicht, dass man daraus was machen kann. Stachelrochen-Filets von Fischen > 100 Pfund? Ich weiss nicht...

@Chippog: Ja, ist ein interessantes Thema geworden, dank all der Beitraege. Excellent! 
Das mit den Drachen machen mehr die Neuseelaender habe ich mir sagen lassen-habe hier noch keinen Kite-fisher gesehen... Die angeln auch mit Druckluftkanonen, mit denen sie die Koeder rausschiessen, habe ich gehoert. Auch mit einem Ballon koennte ich den Koeder weit rausbringen. Aber das Problem faengt ja erst beim Anbiss an - und mehr als ne 50er Standup habe ich leider nicht. Spielzeuggeschirr-kannste vergessen... Muss wohl doch ne 130er sein. Und keine 25er TLD sondern ne 130er Tiagra... Vielleicht kann ich mir eine 130er Kombo von einem Kumpel leihen... (Der nimmt als Schnur nylonummanteltes Drahtseil, da ist das mit dem abreissen auch kein Problem mehr... ) 
Aber damit fang ich garantiert keinen Jewfisch mehr, und den will ich ja eigentlich fangen! Und ausserdem nimmt dann der Rochen zwar keine Schnur mehr, aber ich fahre Wasserski....

@ all: Was haltet ihr von der Idee, beim Biss (wenn es ein Rochen ist) eine Riesenpose (5L Wasserkanister oder so) anzubinden? Das sollte doch wohl sogar einen 200Pfund Rochen stoppen??? Werde das beim naechsten Mal ausprobieren-auch wenn die Schnur natuerlich ziemlich schnell laeuft...(bei fast geschlossener Bremse. Muss nur die Rute irgendwo einklemmen oder nen Halter bauen). Und vielleicht ist dann Schluss mit "Tschu Tschu" -  und wenn ich ein Oelfass anbinden muss... )
Watch this space!!! Vielleicht springt ja noch ne ganz neue Angeltechnik dabei raus?Die "FassbeimDrillanbindeTechnik" oder so...  )

@Sockeye: das muesste Deine grossen boesen Butts doch auch anhalten, so ein Oelfass, oder?? ) (Und jetzt komm nicht und sag: Ja ein volles -gefuellt mit Leichtbenzin - und da musst Du dann mit der 38er drauf schiessen.... ) Ich will nicht in den 6.30 Nachrichten erscheinen unter "Terroranschlag auf Baderesort" oder so ... ) 

Also, danke fuer Eure Hilfe
Ansgar


----------



## Chris7 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Ansgar, was hälst Du denn von Circle-Hooks? Ich habe zwar noch nie damit geangelt, aber immer wieder gelesen, daß wenn man mit denen angelt, man bei einem Biß nicht anschlagen darf, sonder nur relativ langsam "auf Zug" gehen soll. Wenn, wie in Deinem Fall, dann so ein Rochen anbeißt, einfach anschlagen und der Haken faßt nicht... naja, zumindest rein theoretisch...


----------



## Ansgar (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hi Chris,

danke fuer den Tip! 
Hatte ich noch nicht dran gedacht (obwohl ich schon mal mit Circles geangelt habe). Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass ich mit Koedern fische, die sich meiner Einschaetzung nach schleckt am Circle fischen lassen, z.B. ganze Tintenfische oder ganze Garfishe (so aehnlich wie Hornhecht, haben aber nur im Unterkiefer einen "Schnabel"). Wenn ich die Dinger an einem Circle (als Tandem-montage funktionieren Circles ja nicht, habe ich gehoert) anbiete, wird es glaube ich ziemlich viele Fehlbisse von Jewfischen geben (auf Tintenfisch) oder der Garfish fliegt beim Werfen staendig ab.

Ich werde aber nochmal darueber nachdenken! Vielleicht klappt es ja doch, Tintenfische oder Garfish so anzubieten... (denn Du hast Recht, die Bissvermeidung muesste theoretisch ja klappen)

Beste Gruesse
Ansgar


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hi,Ansgar
 Wenn du durchweg mit drahtseil fischst wie es die Ami´s teilweise zum 
 Tiefseefischen nehmen.........eine möglichkeit............
 Kenne es von Cape Cod,da fischen sie teilweise in 600-800m Tiefe mit dünnen 
 Stahlseil auf 80`´r oder 130`r Multi.
 Dazu kommt noch der motorisierte Antrieb zum Aufkurbeln,bei Fischkontakt
 einfach nur noch den Knopf drücken und  der Fisch  kommt automatisch nach oben.
 Funtioniert wie eine kleine Seilwinde,ist zwar etwas unsportlich,aber wer einmal in solchen Tiefen geangelt hat,wird ein solches Ding zu schätzen 
 lernen.
 Gab es damals bis zu 50ls.



 Petri Seeteufelfreund#:#:#:#:#:#:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Mein lieber Schwan, wenn man von diesen regelmäsig gehakten Fischgrössen liest, wird einem ja ganz anders.
Aber auch interessante Tipps dabei, da sieht man mal wieder wie flexibel/erfahren die Boardies sind)
Vor allem das mit dem Circle Hook finde ich ne klasse Idee (auch wenn Du geschrieben hast, dass das mit dem anködern Probleme geben könnte) weil das ist einfach, kost kein zusätzliches Geld (weil Haken braucht man eh zum Angeln) wie ne extra Stahlschnur oder so und ist wohl wirklich "erfolgsträchtig", was in dem Falle dann heisst, dass man mit nem Anhieb den Rochen wieder los hat.

Nur noch eine Frage von einem eher in nördlichen Gefilden Angelnden:
Was ist ein Jewfish?? 
Hat der auch nen deutschen Namen??


----------



## thymallus (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

hallo,

matasilur, der Hafen bzw. die Hafeneinfahrt von Tazacorte auf La Palma ist wirklich ein Superplatz, um sich mit großen Rochen anzulegen und die Family kann 100 m nebendran am Strand liegen.

gruß
thymallus


----------



## Ansgar (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein lieber Schwan, wenn man von diesen regelmäsig gehakten Fischgrössen liest, wird einem ja ganz anders.
> 
> ) ) )
> 
> ...



>> Nein, das waere zu einfach! Der Jewfish ist ein supergenialer Fisch!!!! Ich angele fast nur noch gezielt auf grosse "Jewies"... 
So ungefaehr wie ein Zander aber bis zu 75kg (!!!) gross. Wenn Du mehr wissen willst (Ach, wie genial ist Fishbase eigentlich...) 
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Argyrosomus&speciesname=japonicus

Dann weisst Du warum ich mit 50Pfund Geschirr auf "Zander" alias Jewfish angele...! Ein Freund hat neulich einen von 10kg gefangen, dass war genial! 
Beim naechsten Mal nur einen hai (von 2m)). 
Oder hast Du mal Tintenfische gefangen? Das ist so etwas von genial! Ist mein liebstes Angeln fuer nebenbei-und das geht ueberall und bei jeder Tide...(sonst ist ja mehr High Tide angesagt). Hatte neulich wieder >5 so nebenbei gefangen (auf Tintenfischjig), die schmecken selbst gefangen natuerlich viel viel besser als die calamari aus dem Tiefkuehlfach... soll ich zu Jewfish oder Tintenfisch mal ein Thema schreiben?? 
Ich glaube, ich komm nie mehr zurueck! ) Mache hier einfach einen Angelladen auf oder so... I come from a land down under...

Also, beste Gruesse und nochmals danke fuer all die Tips
no worries & take it easy
Ansgar


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Der Jewfish sieht zumindst auch aus, als ob er gut schmecken würde)


> soll ich zu Jewfish oder Tintenfisch mal ein Thema schreiben??


Lieber nen ausführlichen Artikel fürs Magazin mit vielen Fotos))


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ Thomas 9904
  Hier mal ein Bild was dich erwarten kann...............





  Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Ich kenn nur die kleineren aus Norwegen, da schmecken aber die filierten Flügel dafür gut.
??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn ich mir aber so ein Trumm anschaue, frage ich mich schon, ob die überhaupt noch geniessbr sind


----------



## Karstein (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ Ansgar: erst mal "Hang loose" gen Down Under! 

Fand den Thread erst jetzt, weil auf Geschäftsreise...

Gismo hatte Namibia schon erwähnt, und das dortige Strandangelgerät für Kupferhaie bis 150 kg müsste auch Deinen Flattermännern standhalten. Hier zunächst mal ein Link zu ein paar Gerätefotos (Copyright beim ASV Petri Heil, ich hoffe, die Verlinkung ist legitim?):

http://www.asv-petri-heil-nms.onlinehome.de/Walvisbay.htm

Für das Brandungsangeln werden dort eigens gebaute besonders kräftige 4 - 4,50m Brandungsruten mit extrem kurzem Rutengriff eingesetzt (vielleicht als Google-Tipp zum Einkauf in Afrika?). Kurzer Rutengriff deshalb, damit das Pumpen mit Gimbal und Harness einfacher zu handlen ist. Mit der aufgeflanschten Penn-Großmulti ohne Schnurführung (!) werfen die einheimischen Guides bis an die 150 Meter! 

Ich kann darüber nur theoretisch berichten - wenn Du genaue Infos zu diesem Brachial-Brandungsangeln brauchst, versuche mal mit Uwe Böttcher in Kontakt zu treten, der durfte da schon etliche Bronzene an den Strand drillen.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@Thomas 9904
 Die grossen werden auch nicht gegessen,sondern released für die Arterhaltung.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## rob (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

ja die kupferhaie an der skelettküste werd ich mir mit gismowolf mal anschauen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*



> Die grossen werden auch nicht gegessen,sondern released für die Arterhaltung.


Vernünftig)


----------



## Karstein (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ rob: vergiss aber nicht den Spinat vorher und Schwielen an den Hacken - da wirst ordentlich durch den Sand gezogen! 

Wenn ihr buchen wollt, frag auch mal bei Vögler´s Angelreisen nach und hol´Dir ein Angebot rein. Die haben Namibia ebenfalls im Programm und haben die Angelei vor Ort getestet, auch das Fluss-Angeln auf bös gezahnte Fiesfische.

TL

Karsten


----------



## rob (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ rob: vergiss aber nicht den Spinat vorher und Schwielen an den Hacken - da wirst ordentlich durch den Sand gezogen!
> 
> Wenn ihr buchen wollt, frag auch mal bei Vögler´s Angelreisen nach und hol´Dir ein Angebot rein. Die haben Namibia ebenfalls im Programm und haben die Angelei vor Ort getestet, auch das Fluss-Angeln auf bös gezahnte Fiesfische.
> 
> ...




danke für deinen tip karsten...da werden wir mal anklopfen.leider wird es aber auch nichts vor nächstem jahr werden,da wolfgang zuerst in pensi gehen muss:m
da kann ich wenigstens noch trainieren und viel spinat essen.....bös gezahnte fiesfische hört sich doch super an.is genau mein fall..also auch kettenhandschuhe und ritterausrüsstung mitnehmen#v ....grins#h


----------



## Karstein (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Kettenhemd klingt akzeptabel!   

Auf alle Fälle jede Menge Rapalas einstecken, denn deren Balsaholz splittert wohl bösest bei den Ge-Bissen!  #t 

Auf alle Fälle waren bislang alle begeistert von Namibia, die schon mal dort waren - erst kürzlich war ein Clubkamerad dort auf Rundreise und hat für dieses Jahr schon wieder gebucht. Solltest Du mal wieder in Berlin zum Mod-Treff oder Norge-Event sein: ich habe ein Namibia-Video von Uwe Böttcher zuhause, krieg´s nur leider nicht kopiert...


----------



## Tomi (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hallo Leute,

in Bezug auf die Frage wie heist der Jewfish auf Deutsch?
Er sieht mir dem Adlerfisch der vor Süd Afrika gefangen ist sehr ähnlich 
Adlerfisch  #c  oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee.

Beste Grüsse
Tomi


----------



## Ansgar (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ Thomas: Leider immer noch keine Zeit fuer den Bericht (

@ Seeteufelfreund: netter Fisch... so ungefaehr sehen die Dinger hier auch aus...

@ Karsten: Erinnert mich an Suedafrika (ist ja auch gleich nebenan), da haben wir auch mit einteiligen Ruten gefischt, so um und bei 5m, schoen auf dem Autodach festgebunden...
Zu Deinem Link: Okay, jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen 2ten Mann zum Rute festhalten... )
Ne, mal ehrlich, werde mir da nicht noch extra Geraet fuer die Rochen kaufen, denn ich will die ja gar nicht haben!!
Und nur so zum Spass mit den Tieren da rumzumachen ist nicht so mein Ding... 
Und ne Multi ohne Schnurfuehrung und ne lange 50Ibs Rute habe ich ja schon, auch mit kurzem Griff und habe auch Gimbal und Harness, so ist es ja nicht (bin doch kein Salzwasserstipper!) ) ) )
Zu den bezahnten Fischen: da habe ich auch mein Glueck mal versucht. Nix mit Balsaholz oder so- Der Guide hatte nen Wobbler aus Metall (faellt aber wohl auch eher unter das Motto "google Suche - kaufe made in Afrika" )

Also, beste Gruesse
Vielleicht noch ein paar Tips zur Rochenvermeidung?
No worries
Ansgar


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*



> @ Thomas: Leider immer noch keine Zeit fuer den Bericht (


Ich kanns halt nicht lassen)


----------



## Karstein (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ Ansgar: jepp, das sind genau die Teile Ruten! Sag mal, wie schaffst Du weite Würfe mit solchen Groß-Multis ohne Schnurführung??? So oft ich es mit den Penns versucht hatte, es gab immer lausige Würfe und/ oder birdnester...Ich bin da wohl zu blond zu und kann nur mit den Ambassadeurs werfen...

Zu den Rochen: hmmmm, lerne gerade mal wieder Zielfindungsstrategien zum Thema Projektmanagement - vielleicht solltet ihr mal per "Umkehrtechnik" negativierend drangehen und fragen, was ein Rochen NICHT frisst (sondern nur die Zielfische), in welcher Tiefe/ zu welcher Tageszeit die NICHT aktiv sind und welche Haken oder Montagen die Burschen NICHT nehmen? Vielleicht ja größere Köder, sollten die Rochen ähnliche Mäuler haben wie die Plattfische? (wobei: welcher Köder passt nicht in ein 100kg Rochenmaul...)


----------



## Tommy-Boy (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@Ansgar: Take a stick? Da wusste ich sofort dass Du in Oz bist! Das ist ja eh der Tipp gegen Stingrays, Roos, Crocs usw. Ach ja, und außerdem nennt man so einen Bumerang, der nicht zurück kommt: bloody stick.  

 Wo in Oz bist Du denn? Ich war mal für ein halbes Jahr in Perth, bin aber leider nicht sehr viel zum Fischen gekommen.#h

 Tom


----------



## nikmark (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@Tommy-Boy
wennze mir sachs, watt Oz is, darfse meine Fehlers inne Rächtschreibung behalten  #6  #6 

Bis denne

Nikmark


----------



## Tommy-Boy (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> @Tommy-Boy
> wennze mir sachs, watt Oz is, darfse meine Fehlers inne Rächtschreibung behalten  #6  #6
> 
> Bis denne
> ...


 Oz <-> Australien

 :s Boah, die Smiley Liste ist ja echt klasse! #r

 Tom


----------



## Ansgar (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ Karsten: Rochen und Jewfish sind leider viel zu gleich in der Beziehung, als dass man da so einfach selektiv taetig werden koennte (Aktiv: abends, auf Grund, fressen alles) Hahaha, hast Du mal so einem Rochen ins Maul geschaut? also einen 10 Pfund Leng kann ich da locker als Koeder nehmen...(den nimmt ein 100fund Jewie dann auch noch...) Hatte schon einen Rochen dran mit einem Mini-Oktopuss von gerade mal 5cm, die fressen alles...


@ Tomi

Hi Tomi, 
ja, das stimmt, die sind sich sehr aehnlich. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es genau der gleiche Fisch ist, guck doch mal bei Fishbase.
Wenn es genau der gleiche waere, um so besser, dann brauechte ich keinen Artikel darueber schreiben (@ Thomas: Hihihi, Du kriegst mich nicht...), denn es gab ueber das Adlerfisch fangen vor einiger Zeit mal einen Artikel im Blinker (von Olivier Potrat oder wie der heisst), allerdings irgendwo in NORDafrika, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...
In Suedafrika habe ich keine Adlerfische gefangen. Scheint die aber dann da wohl auch zu geben... 

@ Tommi-Boy: Wieso stick fuer Krokodile? Die faengt man doch mit der Hand? Bin an der Ostkueste. Halbes Jahr hier und nicht geangelt? =Du haettest doch schoen Bluewater fischen machen koennen. Nach Broome fliegen oder Exmouth und los! Mann, wenn ich an die Straende am Indischen Ozean denke - mit dem glasklaren Wasser und den Gamefishen - da kriege ich ne Gaensehaut! DAS ist BLUEWATER!
Nichtmal nach Rottnest ruebergesetzt und da ein bisschen rumgeangelt? Oder im Swan River?? Mannmannmann, wie machst Du das bloss wieder gut?? ) 

No worries, i am in the land down under...)
Ansgar


----------



## Tommy-Boy (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Wir waren einmal auf Kingfisch, war ganz nett. Ansonsten war ich leider zu sehr mit meiner Diplomarbeit beschäftig! Und auf Rottnest haben wir uns nur Quokkas angeschaut.

  Vielleicht beim nächsten mal! 

 -----edit-----
 Hey Ansgar, Du kannst doch nicht Deinen Artikel editieren während ich antworte! 

 Kleiner Nachtrag: Gegen Kängurus benötigt man 2 Stöcke, damit man noch einen hat wenn das Känguru Dir den ersten geklaut hat!


----------



## Ansgar (23. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Sorry Tommy-Boy, hatte den Zusatz @Karsten vergessen und wollte gerne zu seinem letzten Beitrag Stellung nehmen, bevor ich jetzt ins Wochenende verschwinde (hier ist es ja jetzt Freitag nacht) denn er hat sich ja schliesslich Gedanken zu meinem Problem gemacht. 

Quokkas-die kleinen fiesen Beutelratten-aehnlichen Nager? Hit em with a stick? ) No, just kidding... Easy, mate, easy... )

Wuerde sagen, die richtigen Attraktionen sind Dir entgangen!

Aber schreib mir doch einfach ne PM, dann koennen wir schnacken, und lass uns das Forum hier der Rochen-Frage ueberlassen, sonst wird es fuer die anderen Jungs langweilig...

Beste Gruesse 
Ansgar

PS: Versuche es am Wochenende noch mal auf Jewfish. Berichte dann Montag wieder von den Rochen...( Und Fotos tue ich auch noch rein...


----------



## chippog (24. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Aber schreib mir doch einfach ne PM, dann koennen wir schnacken, und lass uns das Forum hier der Rochen-Frage ueberlassen, sonst wird es fuer die anderen Jungs langweilig...


oh ansgar! wenn das mehr leutens machen täten!!! du bist mein postingpapst!!! na und einmal würde ich gerne mit dir tauschen wollen, nur um mal das gefühl zu haben, dass ich einen grösseren fisch vermeiden will, um einen kleineren fangen zu können. obwohl so ein bischen habe ich das gefühl, wenn ich einen grönlandhai vermeiden möchte um statt dessen lumb und so zu fangen. zum glück haben bis jetzt nur meine kumpels einen gröni hochgewinscht... aber das sind auf keinen fall tschutschus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grüsse an unter meine füsse quer durche erde...


----------



## Geier0815 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Ich hab von der ganzen Materie keine Ahnung, aber mal die Frage: Sind der Zielfisch und der Rochen von der Beschaffenheit des Mauls anders? Vielleicht kann man ja mit anderem Hakenmaterial was werden? Z.B. Bronzehaken? Wenn die Rochen ein hartes Maul haben, könnten die beim Biss brechen, oder zumindest nach einem Abriß schnell 'weggammeln'. Werden doch auch vor Englands Küste auf Conger eingesetzt, damit bei den vielen Abrißen die Fische nicht dran verenden.


----------



## Ansgar (26. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ Geier: das ist auch ne gute Idee. Werde mich mal umhoeren, ob es die hier auch gibt. Hoffe nur, die wuerden bei einem Riesen-Jewie dann nicht brechen...

@ all: Sorry dass ich noch keine Fotos reingestellt habe. Meine NAGELNEUE NIKON COOLPIX hat leider am freitag den Geist aufgegeben!!! Nach 10 Tagen Lebenszeit! Ich glaube ich spinne! Die sagt nur noch 'Lens error'...
Dabei hatte ich mich echt gefreut, endlich eine digitale Kamera zu haben ( ( Das ist echt enttaeuschend. Zum Glueck hat die Garantie..
Jetzt brauche ich ne neue Kamera oder einen Flashcardreader, um die Pics hier reinzutun... Werde mich morgen darum kuemmern...

Beste Gruesse
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (26. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ chippog: wie kriegste denn beim Plattenangeln einen Eishai an den 1er Haken bitte? Nich im Oslofjord auf 400 Metern stippen! *frechgrins*

@ Ansgar: da spielen Dir wohl die Temperaturen und/ oder die Luftfeuchtigkeit einen Streich mit der Cam? Lass uns nicht hängen mit den Pix - nimm lieber eine Spiegelreflex, die hält länger durch! (oder ´ne Wasserfeste?)

Mich würde ja auch mal ein erfolgreicher Drill von Dir mit C&R eines Riesenrochens interessieren, inklusive Fotoreihe. Ginge dies?

Gruß vom schaulustigen

Karsten


----------



## chippog (27. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ karsten! leider nehme ich jetzt die letzten sprotten mit zum vierhundertmeterplattfischangeln, was auch immer das nun sein mag, mit anderen worten sind damit sämtliche vorräte aufgebraucht und kaffee ist auch alle... ... ne meister so schlimm is nich! noch bist du willkommen. an sonsten jage ich auch in schweden hier und da mal die etwas grösseren platten. der schwedische heilbuttrekord wurde an besagter grönlandhaistelle auf zirka vierundsechzig kilo raufgeschraubt. wir konnten dort auch schon eine "tischplatte" im köhlerschwarm verfolgen, wie sie als einziges bewegliches fleckchen in kurzer zeit von zweihundert meter tiefe auf hundert und wieder zurück schwamm. leider haben wir mit unseren pilkern und heringsködern kein glück mit dieser dickmadam gehabt. aber es gibt sie dort und auf dem meeresboden bei dreihundert bis dreihundertfünfzig meter tiefe lumbs zwischen drei und fünfzehn kilo, sehr selten lengfische zwischen vier und fünfzehn, weissrochen zwischen drei und elf kilo, siehe mein awatar (5 kilo), schwarze dornhaie, samt so zwischen zweihundert und zehn meter tiefe köhler zwischen drei und sechzehn kilo, makrelen und manchmal hornhechte. der nachteil ist nur, dass dieser hotspot vierzig seemeilen westlich von lysekil liegt. das wetter muss also recht passabel sein, bevor wir überhaupt überlegen, ob wir dort draussen über nacht ankern wollen, denn wenn es aufblässt, sind mehr als tausend meter ankerleine einholen nicht gerade ein pappenstiel... ach ja, einige wenige grönlandhaie waren auch dabei, wenn auch recht kleine zwischen fünfzehn und dreissig kilo. mein bestes ergebnis waren zehn lumbs zwixhen drei und zehn kilo und einige halbkilos schwarze dornhaie samt makrelen als köder und die kurz vor der heimfahrt als frischfischspeise. auch den tag mit den drei weissrochen, von denen ich zwei fing, war ne feine sache. richtig grosse köhler und heilis fehlen mir noch in der samlung, damit ich endlich auch mal dieses tschutschu-fealing spühren darf. das aber nur auf des vorwitzigen karstens nase... chipp


----------



## Ansgar (27. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@Karsten: Keine Ahnung, warum das Teil so schnell den Geist aufgegeben hat. Haben die aber anstandslos umgetauscht... naja, heute wird das mit den Pix nichts mehr, denn ich bin immer noch am arbeiten... 
Spiegelreflex- oh mann, ich hab mir doch gerade erst das Teil gekauft... Ich habe auch echt keine Ahnung von Kameras... 
Einen wasserfesten Case gibt es fuer die Coolpix auch nicht...

@Chippog: Na, Du stippst da ja ganz gut einen ab, mein Bester...) Da brauchst Du ja garnicht traurig sein, denn Du kriegst Deine Fische wenigstens gelandet... Bei mir macht es immer nur sssssssss...... und dann irgendwann snapp.... 

@ all: Achso, mal in dem Zusammenhang: ich habe keine Homepage, von der ich die Pix verlinken kann. Kann ich die hier trotzdem irgendwie gross reinbekommen? Oder geht das dann nur auf Briefmarkengroesse? Da sieht man ja mal garnichts drauf.... (da wird der Rochen dann zur Kaulquappe)

Also, beste Gruesse & no worries
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (27. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Ich bin unschuldig!!! *lach* Bidde nich die Brislinge an die Möwen oder Eishaie verfüttern...*schluck*

Solch ein Halibut läßt sich wahrscheinlich mit den Dampfloks australischer Bauweise am besten vergleichen - mit dem Unterschied, dass Ansgar unbeschifft am Strand stehen muss beim Drill...(Ansgar - vielleicht doch ein Schlauchboot parat haben? Aber wer weiß, wohin Du dann geschleppt wirst - einmal rum nach Tasmanien?*gg*)

Chipp, vielleicht ist das ein Argument, dass mein Weibchen endlich mal wieder grünes Licht für einen Sverige-Urlaub gibt? Am besten zum großen Krebs-Essen im August, da wollte ich schon immer mal mitdinieren mit angeflanschter Serviette!
Aber euer Fanggebiet liegt mir dann doch zu kurz vor Schottland, obwohl an dem schwimmenden Scheunentor ein "Reserviert-für-Herumangler-Karsten" Schild angebracht ist! *smile*

Holt ihr euren Anker etwa per Hand hoch aus DER Tiefe??? Nee, näh? Ich werde Dir beim Treffen mal Odd Arves easy Ankermethode erklären.

Hilsen

Karsten


----------



## wodibo (27. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> @ all: Achso, mal in dem Zusammenhang: ich habe keine Homepage, von der ich die Pix verlinken kann. Kann ich die hier trotzdem irgendwie gross reinbekommen? Oder geht das dann nur auf Briefmarkengroesse? Da sieht man ja mal garnichts drauf.... (da wird der Rochen dann zur Kaulquappe)
> 
> Also, beste Gruesse & no worries
> Ansgar



Speicher die Bilders auf der Platte. Beim Antworten hast Du unten einen Button "Anhänge verwalten". Da kannst Du die Bilders hochladen :m


----------



## chippog (27. April 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ karsten! an den bootsmotor gekoppelte winsch! geht zwar nicht so schnell, zirka gerade mal einen halben meter pro sekunde, spart aber die arme desto mehr!!! vor jahren haben wir allerdings noch alles per hand. dann wurde aber eine plastikboje mit zirka achtzig zentimetern durchmesser benutzt, so das das boot den anker an dieser blase, die auchteraus frei vor sich hindümpelte, hochzog, so dass nur noch die länge aber nicht mehr die tiefe eingeholt werden musste was ja auch schon eine erleichterung ist!


----------



## Karstein (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> dann wurde aber eine plastikboje mit zirka achtzig zentimetern durchmesser benutzt, so das das boot den anker an dieser blase, die auchteraus frei vor sich hindümpelte, hochzog, so dass nur noch die länge aber nicht mehr die tiefe eingeholt werden musste was ja auch schon eine erleichterung ist!



@ chippog: Da will ich mal ´nen feinen Tipp ausgraben, und dann kennt der Mann selbst das... #6   

Schade, dass diese Methode mit Kleinbooten nicht funktioniert - das wäre was!


----------



## Ansgar (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hallo liebe Leute,

hier nach all dem Aerger mit der Camera mal der Versuch hier Pics reinzutun:

1) Unheilvoll sieht man - wenn man ganz genau in das truebe Wasser schaut - etwas grosses weisses unter Wasser. Das sind die Rochenunterseiten...
2) Keine zehn Sekunden spaeter. At full stretch... )
Die Bremse ist fast ganz zu, der Fisch nimmt Schnur... How to stop a train???

Versuche nochmal ein Pic von den Rochen in klarem Wasser hier reinzubringen (habe die Kamera ja erst einmal dabei gehabt und das Wasser war leider etwas truebe)

Beste Gruesse und tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## Jirko (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

hallo ansgar #h

man sieht leider nix weißes auf dem ersten pick - selbst mir irfan view und ner aufhellung kam da nix zum vorschein  nun mal schnelle das 3. hinterhergeschoben :m #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@Ansgar
 Jirko hat recht,tote Hose auf dem Bild,bitte,bitte verbessern.
 Möchte doch mal die Übeltäter sehen.
 Ist das der Hafen wo Du sie beangelst ????

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## wodibo (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Ansgar Du hast Post.
Schick mir mal die Originale. Vieleicht klappts mit meinem Prog besser :m


----------



## Ansgar (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ all: Ja, ich sehe da auch nix mehr! Das liegt aber daran, dass ich meine Pix in der Aufloesung und in der Groesse so stark reduzieren muss. Mit 700kb passen die hier leider sonst nicht rein. Ich muss die 12teln und mit der schlechtesten Aufloesung reinstellen ( (

@ Seeteufelfreund: Das ist eine Mole, die weiter rausgeht. Aktiv beangeln tue ich sie im Hafen nicht, denn da verliert man sie natuerlich auf jeden Fall. 
Das habe ich nur ein Mal gemacht, unbeabsichtigt, als ich Heringskoenige angeln wollte ist mir der Rochen an die 20gr Posenrute geknallt....

Also sorry fuer die schlechten Bilder, kommt doch einfach her und seht Euch die Tierchen in Natura an ) (aber vielleicht kann wodibo ja noch Hilfestellung leisten, danke jedenfalls fuer das Angebot...)

Beste Gruesse & tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## DonVitoCorleone (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Nur mal ne Frage (Ich bin ziemlicher Angel Anfänger (noch net mal schein)  )

Was macht man wenn da son dicker Rochen an ner kleinen Angeln hengt (wie in deinem letzten Post ner 20 g Angel) ??
Einfach Schnurr kappen oder gibbts da besseres ??

greez


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@Ansgar
 Also auf den Kanaren kannst du sie stellenweise auch von den Hafenmolen angeln,in
 Tunesien mach ich es zeitweise auch.
 Da die Mole nicht weit vom Strand ist,gebe ich ihnen wieder Schnur,gehe zum Strand
 und hole ihn mir dann ans Ufer,deswegen hatte ich gefragt.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Ansgar (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hallo liebe Leute,

hier also wie angeregt ein erneuter Versuch.
Da haben sich die Rochen diesmal doch tatsaechlich beim letzten Nachtangeln im 10cm tiefen Wasser getummelt. 
Leider hat die Kamera nicht so wirklich mitgespielt (ich nehme an, die Belichtungszeit ist zu lang) daher ist der Rochen nur verschwommen zu sehen. Ich hoffe aber, dass man ihn diesmal wenigstens sehen kann. 
Ist nicht gerade ein grosser (ca. 1.5m² ohne Schwanz, denke mal ca. 40-50 Kilo als wirklich grobe Schaetzung), aber immerhin. 
Also, viel Spass damit.

Beste Gruesse & tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

So wird dat nüx, Ansgar...Sieht eher aus wie ein expressionistisches Gemälde...

Am besten, du schickst mir mal eben ein Flugticket, damit ich die Flattermänner in natura begutachten kann? *lach*


----------



## DonVitoCorleone (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Setz die Bilder halt auf ne Hompage, bzw. nen Web space und schreib dann den Link rein !

Oder frag wenn , der nen web Space zur verfügung hat, falls das bei dir net der fall ist !!

(Hab leider momentan auch keinen mehr #c #c )


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hallo Ansgar, 

schick mir das Original-Bild doch mal bitte an privat@franz-josef-hollweck.de


----------



## wodibo (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@Franzl
das klappt auch nicht. Da steigt sein Provider aus.

@Ansgar
melde Dich bei Freenet.de an. Da haste ne Mehladdi und kannst kostenlos Webspace für Deine HP nutzen. Brauchst ja keine HP basteln aber Du kannst die Bilder da rauf laden. Gibst dann hier den Link an und wir sehen alls #6


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Verdammte Axt,
das ward nichts mit den Bilder..
Schick das Flugticket bitte nicht an Jirko...  
Schicke es mir, ich hab eine sehr gute Sony... #6 
die auch Rochentauglich ist...

Gernot


----------



## Ansgar (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hallo liebe Leute,

vielen Dank fuer die Tips, werde - wenn ich mal die Zeit dafuer habe - mal sehen, was sich bei Freenet machen laesst. Allerdings muss ich die Pics auf die Homepage natuerlich auch draufladen und da steigt dann Telstra wieder aus...

Aber mal ehrlich: ich sehe den Rochen selbst in der Miniaturansicht?! 
Koennt ihr den Rochen nicht sehen? Nur expressionistisches Gemaelde? 
Dammi nochmol dorto!!! Ich muss wohl doch mal einen fangen, damit ihr den endlich mal zu sehen kriegt...

Also, sorry schon wieder, dachte, diesmal saehe man mehr. Halten halt nicht still fuer den Fototermin, die Viecher.

All the best & tight lines
Ansgar

PS: bevor ich jemandem ein Flugticket schick, flieg ich eher einen Rochen nach good old Germany )...


----------



## Karstein (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Jooo - stelle mir grad den Ray angeschnallt in der Business-Class vor!  :m 

@ Rausreißer: that was me, not Jirko!  #6 

Und, Ansgar? Gab es mal wieder einen Tschtschu-Einstieg in letzter Zeit?


----------



## Ansgar (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ Karsten: Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass ich dem Viech einen Koederfisch vorschmeisse?! Dann macht es wieder sssssssss....

Habe aber zwei andere Typen gesehen, die je einen Hookup hatten! 
Kannten sich anscheinend nicht so aus, sprachen erst immer von Kingfisch.

Mein Grinsen bezueglich des vermeintlichen Kingies wurde immmer breiter mit jedem Meter, den der Ray von der 20IBs Ausruestung zog... )
Geht halt nicht nur mir so... 
Haette denen den Fisch natuerlich gegoennt, aber ein Kingfish war das ja nun wirklich nicht.
Naja, nach ca 300m war dann ja auch Schluss mit lustig. Da riss dann die Schnur am Knoten direkt auf der Rolle. Beim anderen Mal war nach ca. 100 Meter die arme Bremse fertig und da ging nichts mehr. Da ist dann halt die Schnur irgendwo in der Mitte gerissen... 

Mal ehrlich, alles unter 80Ibs ist doch Spielzeug Geschirr ) ) )

All the best to good old Germany
Ansgar


----------



## Rausreißer (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ Karsten veflixt da hab ich doch... #t 
aber Jirko hättet Ihrs doch auch zugetraut oder  


Glückwunsch nochmal zu eurem Stammtisch in Berlin #r 
Wenn ich das nächstemal in Berlin bin schicke Ich vorher ne PN.
Wär doch gelacht wenn mann sich nicht vor dem Norge Event mal treffen könnte..

Gernot :m


----------



## Karstein (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ Rausreißer: ich werde mich auch mal schlau machen, wann denn die Berliner Big Game Gang sich dort immer trifft, wäre doch auch was für dich, gelle?

Würde mich freuen, wenn du hier mal aufschlägst! Zum Norwegentreffen nächsten Februar hättet ihr übrigens auch ´ne illustre BG-Runde beieinander, gelle ThomasL und Micky Finn?


----------



## Karstein (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

PS: die Jungs von "Hechtsprung" sind demnächst zu Filmaufnahmen in Kroatien für eine neue Folge - ihnen wurde garantiert, dass pro Tag mindestens ein Strike auf Bluefin vorkommt!


----------



## Ansgar (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hallo liebe leute,

nur falls jemand - sozusagen als Nebeneffekt dieser Diskussion - am Rochenangeln Interesse bekommen hat, die englische Zeitschrift Seangler hat in der neuesten  Ausgabe einen Artikel ueber das Rochenangeln von englischen Straenden. 
Ich denke, man wird die Zeitschrift auch in Deutschland bekommen koennen, ich hatte selber diverse englische Matchzeitschriften im abo.
Sind auch ein paar andere nuetzliche Artikel drin, z.b. Sicherheitsaspekte beim Angeln von den Klippen, Techniken zum weiter werfen (auch mit der Multi) in der Brandung, etc.

Der Titel des Artikels ist bezeichnenderweise "to stop a diesel truck" (sinngemaess: einen LKW anhalten...) )

Tight lines
Ansgar

PS: hier hat sich an der Rochenfront nicht viel getan - das Wetter war zu schlecht (wir haben hier ja Winter. Regen, Wind und 15 Grad in der Regel)


----------



## Fishbuster (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Also Rochen fangen-NEIN, bitte nicht für echte Sportfischer. ;+ 
Auch wenn die IGFA sogar eine Fanggrössenrekordliste dafür hat.
Was andere tun, muss man doch nicht auch machen, oder?
Ich könnte, wenn ich wollte, hier auf Fuerteventura jeden Tag Stachel-Rochen der Grössen XXL fangen. Genau: von 10 bis 150 kg das Stück!!!
Warum mache ich das nicht?
1. von einem Rochen der ca. 100 kg wiegt bekommt man max. ca.25 kg verwertbares Fleisch aus seinen "Flügeln". Deswegen ihn killen? :c 
2. er schluckt oft den Haken bis direkt zum Magen mit dem Stahlvorfach dran, um dieses herauszubekommen, muss ich den Fisch totschlagen. Dies gilt auch für einige Fangbilder zu machen, denn dieser Fisch hält nicht still und schlägt mit seinem recht gefährlichem Schwanz um sich.
3. jeder taucher von allen Tauchschulen hier, würde mich verachten und nie mehr für mich da sein, falls ich ein unterwasserproblem u.a. am boot habe.
4. hier im Hafenbecken schwimmen täglich diese grossen Rochen umher, sie werden von den Fischabfällen der Genossenschaft gefüttet/angelockt. Jeder Touri u. Angler erfreut sich diesen schönen Anblicks besonders bei Niedrigwasser im Hafen. Es schwimmen meistens vier verschieden Arten umher. #v 
5. Rochen sind ganz wichtig für das Meer, sie fressen das As von Boden und halten diesen sauber. Lasst sie deshalb leben. Danke dafür, lieber Angler.


----------



## rivercarp (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hallo Fishbuster  #6  :m  #r  stimme dir voll zu !!!!!!!

                               Gr.Günter


----------



## Ansgar (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hallo Fishbuster,

Bisher ging es ja in diesem Beitrag wie Du ja weisst eher um die Vermeidung von Rochenbissen auf der Suche nach anderen Fischarten. Das hat sich auch durch meinen letzten Beitrag denke ich nicht geaendert, es geht hier nicht um gezieltes Rochenfischen. 

Trotzdem will ich gerne zu Deiner Meinung Stellung nehmen, denn anscheinend war es ja mein letzter Beitrag, der Dich zu Deinem Beitrag angeregt hat.

"Also Rochen fangen-NEIN, bitte nicht für echte Sportfischer. ;+ 

>> Was ist ein echter SPORTfischer? (Ich interpretiere das so, dass Du so etwas meinst wie waidgerecht, oder so?)

Auch wenn die IGFA sogar eine Fanggrössenrekordliste dafür hat.

>> Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Es gibt fuer JEDEN Fisch eine Rekordliste. Und warum ist das beim angeln relevant ob es eine Rekordliste gibt oder nicht? 

Was andere tun, muss man doch nicht auch machen, oder?

>>Generell: nein, muss man nicht, kann man aber. Verstehe ich nicht(?). Wer sind die anderen? Die Englaender (?)

Ich könnte, wenn ich wollte, hier auf Fuerteventura jeden Tag Stachel-Rochen der Grössen XXL fangen. Genau: von 10 bis 150 kg das Stück!!!

>> Okay (?)

Warum mache ich das nicht?
1. von einem Rochen der ca. 100 kg wiegt bekommt man max. ca.25 kg verwertbares Fleisch aus seinen "Flügeln". Deswegen ihn killen? :c 

>> Manche Leute killen einen Marlin von 1000Pfund fuer ein Foto.
Ein Heringskoenig/St.Peterfisch hat auch nur 1/3 Fleisch-den wuerdest Du trotzdem essen wollen. Aber generell: Wieso 'killen'? Von "killen" hat hier doch gar keiner was gesagt?!

2. er schluckt oft den Haken bis direkt zum Magen mit dem Stahlvorfach dran, um dieses herauszubekommen, muss ich den Fisch totschlagen. Dies gilt auch für einige Fangbilder zu machen, denn dieser Fisch hält nicht still und schlägt mit seinem recht gefährlichem Schwanz um sich.

>> Es ist sicher nicht unmoeglich, einen Haken aus einem Rochen wieder herauszubekommen ohne ihn zu toeten. Ansonsten kann man auch das Vorfach kappen. Aber klar, in diesem Fall schwimmt der Fisch mit den Haken rum und das ist nicht gut.

3. jeder taucher von allen Tauchschulen hier, würde mich verachten und nie mehr für mich da sein, falls ich ein unterwasserproblem u.a. am boot habe.

>>Das scheint ein lokales Problem zu sein... )

4. hier im Hafenbecken schwimmen täglich diese grossen Rochen umher, sie werden von den Fischabfällen der Genossenschaft gefüttet/angelockt. Jeder Touri u. Angler erfreut sich diesen schönen Anblicks besonders bei Niedrigwasser im Hafen. Es schwimmen meistens vier verschieden Arten umher.


5. Rochen sind ganz wichtig für das Meer, sie fressen das As von Boden und halten diesen sauber. Lasst sie deshalb leben. Danke dafür, lieber Angler.

>>JEDES Tier ist wichtig fuer das Meer. Jedes einzelne! Jedes Tier sollte lieber leben als zu sterben! Kein Tier sollte sinnlos getoetet werden! Kein Rochen, kein Hecht, kein Karpfen, garnichts! 

>> Ich finde Deine Einstellung richtig und ich wuerde Rochen auch nicht unbedingt gezielt beangeln (genau das war ja auch der Anlass zu diesem Thema). 
Allerdings frage ich mich, ob die Argumente, die Du hier genannt hast, nicht allgemeinerer Art sind. Vielleicht solltest Du ein Thema aufmachen, in dem es darum geht, ob man Fische angeln sollte, die man nicht essen will (Damit waere dann vermutlich 95% des Karpfen-, Wels- und Big game angelns moralisch fragwuerdig). Oder ob man Fische toeten sollte, die nicht viel Fleisch haben, oder oder oder. Das waere ein hochinteressantes Thema und ich faende es gut, solltest Du das Thema eroeffnen (Habe selber mal so ein Thema aufgemacht zum toeten oder nicht toeten von Marlins)! 

Das spezielle Thema in dem wir uns jetzt gerade befinden ("Riesenrochen drillen") ist allerdings nicht in irgendeiner Weise ethisch-es geht sozusagen nur um Informationen/Fakten. Wenn einige Leute Rochen/Haie/Marlin/Karpfen?Wels/... angeln moechten, ohne dafuer einen "guten Grund" (z.B. essen des Fisches) zu haben, so denke ich muss man das auf dieser Ebene akzeptieren. 
Eine themenuebergreifende ethische Diskussion (die sicher angebracht ist), sollte daher vielleicht losgeloest von diesem Thema gefuehrt werden?

Also, beste Gruesse & tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

In manchen Ländern wo die Armut regiert,Angelt man nicht nur des Sportes wegen,sondern damit die Leute dort etwas zu Essen haben.
  Diesen Aspekt sollte man auch nicht ausser Acht lassen.
  So nun aber zurück zu unserem Problem,dem
 Rochen drumherum fischen.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Franz_16 (2. August 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Hallo !

Hier mal ein Bild vom Rochendrill ? 

http://www.asamnet.de/~hollwefj/DSCN0209.jpg

mit Rechtsklick und Speichern unter könnt ihr es auf eurer Festplatte speichern und genauer erforschen


----------



## chippog (3. August 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

oh franzl... du hast vorschläge... na vielleicht schaffen wir es ja beim nächsten norgetreff in börlin einen apfelsaft miteinander zu leeren, oder so, ... du alter schlawiner!

an moralische rochen drumherumangler, so einen rochen würde ich schon mal gerne beangeln wollen, schon alleine der art wegen. ich würde ihn, wenn der sitz des hakens es erlaubt, wohl wieder frei lassen wollen. der erste seiner art und auch schlechtgehakte kämen halt in die pfanne. an einer massenfangorgie wäre ich überhaupt nicht interessiert. statt pfanne würde mich wahrscheinlich aber doch wieder die begeisterung über die schönheit dieser urfische überkommen, genau wie bei meinen ersten beiden und bisher einzigen rochen, die hoffentlich immer noch leben. die erinnerten ehr an märklin als an tschutschu. in gespannter erwartung auf weitere fotoversuche von ansgar! chippog


----------



## BigEarn (3. August 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Also ich kenne die Stingrays nur aus NZ. Einen von 49 Kg konnte ich landen, an 50er Mono und einer 2teiligen Rute, die ich geschenkt bekam und deren WG ich auf ca 200-250 gr schätze. Allerdings konnte ich aucherstmal nichts im Drill ´machen ausser "zuschauen". Die Bremse meiner Stationär war komplett geschlossen und es wirkte so als hätte ich eine Baitrunner, bei der der Freilauf eingeschaltet ist. Beim versuch mit der Hand die Spule zu bremsen verbrannte ich mir nur die Finger. 
Nach ca. 200m war ich allerdings zumindest in der Lage dem Fisch ebenbürtig zu werden, so dass es ein ewiges Hin und Her gab. Dass ich ihn letztendlich landen konnte verdanke ich wohl Shane, dem alten Kiwi, der den Rochen mit seinem selbstgebauten Gaff landete und am nächsten Tag unter der nachbarschaft aufteilte. 
Den Biss bekam ich auf Squid, so wie viele andere, bei denen meine Haken einfach wie Zahnstocher zerbrochen wurden. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die Rochen auf Squid sogar besonders reagierten. Auf Sardinen bekam ich keinen Rochen an die Angel.
Die Power dieser Fische ist wirklich enorm. Man denkt man hat einen Zug gehakt, so wird die Schnur abgezogen. Gut kann ich mich an meine "Angel-Nachbarn" erinnern, deren Brandungsrute beim Anschlag in 3 Teile zerbrach. An der Qualität der Ruten lag das nicht #c 
Rochen sind an der Angel wirklich D-Züge und ich denke, dass, wenn das Gerät nicht wirklich auf sie abgestimmt ist (BG-gerät), nur der Versuch dagegenzuhalten und Glück, dass der Rochen an die Oberfläche kommt, helfen.
Geräuchert schmeken die Flügel übrigens gar nicht schlecht #6
Also, viel helfen wirds letztendlich nicht. trotzdem schöne Grüße nach Aussie!
No Worries and sweet ass! :z 

Biggy


----------



## Ansgar (3. August 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ Franz: danke, dass Du das Pic fuer mich reingestellt hast. Ist nicht im Drill das Teil, sondern einfach nur so im Flachwasser beim Nachtangeln fotografiert. Hoffe es ist besser zu erkennen (in der rechten unteren Bildecke) und nicht nur ein "expressionistisches Gemaelde", wie von Karsten angeregt...

@BigEarn: das ist ja sehr interessant: Nur auf Squid?? 
Ja, wenn die denn mal an die Oberflaeche kaemen... ( 
Ich denke 50kg ist hier die untere Grenze, die meisten scheinen groesser. Aber dass Du den mit der Stationaerrolle, Pilke und 50er Schnur gefangen hast, macht ja Hoffnung...
Das mit der Brandungsrute wundert mich nicht, habe sogar schon ne shimano Speedmaster Multirolle gesehen, die der Rochen zerschossen hat...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (3. August 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

@ Ansgar: villeicht gibt´s eine ausschlachtbare Fishing Machine in einem der Häfen, so´ne kleine Bertram oder so? Da baust einfach den Kampfstuhl aus und fasst ihn in einen Veranda-Vorbau auf deinem Felsen ein! Und dann bietest du die erste "Rocky Charter Tour" an - ist auch ideal für Angler, die permanent seekrank werden!

Vorher unbedingt patentieren lassen (z.B. APS: Ansgar´s Pier Seat) - ich sehe schon tausende von Kampfstühlen weltweit auf den Molen und Felsen bildlich vor mir. Benzinsparend, perfekt von der Logistik her, falls das Miller´s ausgeht (Supermarkt um die Ecke) und du musst mit 1000 Poundern außenbords nicht erst mühselig gen Hafen dampfen, weil du ja schon angekommen bist.


----------



## Ansgar (3. August 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ansgar: villeicht gibt´s eine ausschlachtbare Fishing Machine in einem der Häfen, so´ne kleine Bertram oder so? Da baust einfach den Kampfstuhl aus und fasst ihn in einen Veranda-Vorbau auf deinem Felsen ein! Und dann bietest du die erste "Rocky Charter Tour" an - ist auch ideal für Angler, die permanent seekrank werden!
> 
> Vorher unbedingt patentieren lassen (z.B. APS: Ansgar´s Pier Seat) - ich sehe schon tausende von Kampfstühlen weltweit auf den Molen und Felsen bildlich vor mir. Benzinsparend, perfekt von der Logistik her, falls das Miller´s ausgeht (Supermarkt um die Ecke) und du musst mit 1000 Poundern außenbords nicht erst mühselig gen Hafen dampfen, weil du ja schon angekommen bist.




Hahahaha ) ) )

@ Karsten: Na klar, da bau ich einfach ueberall Stuehle hin-auch fuer die Grouper )
Ich glaube da haetten die Aussies denn doch was dagegen. Aber vielleicht gibt es irgendwo einen transportablen Chair? Vielleicht so wie beim Christbaum mit Staender den man mit Wasser fuellt (1000 Liter sollten es schon sein)? ) 
Logistik und benzinsparend stimmt schon-nur die Rochen gehen nur bis 400Pfund...
Aber wenigstens koennte ich Hits garantieren, anders als beim Big Game...

Ich lass mir was einfallen und wenn es Dich mal hierherverschlaegt, dann darfst Du Testkunden spielen fuer die Rocky Charter Tour auf dem Pier seat...  ;o)

All the best
Ansgar

PS: haste den Rochen denn jetzt im Pic das Franz hier reingestellt hat mal gesehen???


----------



## Karstein (3. August 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Na mit den ersten Testmodellen müßtest dich natürlich bedeckt halten ( wg. Ideenklaus!), da solltest erst mal normale Parkbänke oder Hollywood-Schaukeln vorsichtig gen Wasser verrücken. Dann einen IGFA-All-Tackle - z.B. für Jaws - auf besagter Hollywood-Schaukel hinlegen, das schlägt in der Presse gut ein. Fortan dürftest dann auch keine Probs beim Aufstellen kriegen, denn welcher Badegast hat schon gerne einen Great White in Ufernähe?  :m 

Würd ja gerne mal rumkommen bei dir und Zaungast spielen - wenn bloß der Flieger nicht so sündhaft teuer wäre...


----------



## Sockeye (3. August 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

 lösst ihr mal euer Stuhl-Problem...

Aber, wie ich am Cook Inlet feststellen konnte, gibt es dort auch eine Rochenvermeidungsstrategie.

Je mehr man mit dem Köder gespielt hat, desto weniger Rochen haben gebissen.  Bei mir bspw. kein einziger.

Bei anderen Anglern, die den Köder zu lange auf Grund ruhen lassen, haben alle halbe Stunde so ein Fieh drillen müssen. Die waren zwar nicht so groß (ca. 80-100lbs) aber haben sich eklig quer zur Stömung gestellt. (Liegt an der Position des Mundes, dass sich der Körper bei Zug quer stellt)

Der Capt. meinte man darf den Köder nicht zu lange liegenlassen, sonst setzen sich die Ray's drauf...


----------



## Ansgar (3. August 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Je mehr man mit dem Köder gespielt hat, desto weniger Rochen haben gebissen.  Bei mir bspw. kein einziger.
> 
> Der Capt. meinte man darf den Köder nicht zu lange liegenlassen, sonst setzen sich die Ray's drauf...



@ Sockeye 
Und die Halibuts hast Du trotzdem noch gekriegt? 
Hast Du dann gepilkt, oder wie?
Denn vom Ufer aus Pilken wird nichts. 
Oder reicht es nach Deinen Erkennntnissen aus, alle paar Minuten die Schnur mal ein paar Meter einzukurbeln??

Danke fuer den Tip & all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sockeye (4. August 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

Der Köder ist an einer Durchlaufmontage befestigt. D.h. beim anziehen der Leine, bewegt sich der Köder und nicht das Blei.

Ein kontiuierliches Spielen ist natürlich dann nur bei Strömung möglich, da der Köder beim Leine lassen wieder an seine ursprüngliche Position zurückdriftet.

Für Dich hesst das möglichst bei ablaufender Flut zu angeln, damit Du Strömung hast.

Aber der Köder sollte nicht alle paar Minuten bewegt werden, sondern alle  10-15 sec. bzw. fast Pilken...
Die Halis sind jedenfalls drauf abgefahren...


----------



## chippog (5. August 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*

jetzt, endlich, ich habe ihn erkannt! das weisse ist die rechte flügelspitze und er schwimmt diagonal nach rechts unten. wenn du¨s weisst, gar nicht so schwer!
jau, aktiv angeln klingt ziemlich richtig, so ne art zeitlupenspinnen oder so? dicke platte grüsse und skitfiske! chipp


----------



## Ansgar (5. August 2004)

*AW: Riesenrochen drillen?*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> 1) jetzt, endlich, ich habe ihn erkannt! das weisse ist die rechte flügelspitze und er schwimmt diagonal nach rechts unten. wenn du¨s weisst, gar nicht so schwer!
> 2) jau, aktiv angeln klingt ziemlich richtig, so ne art zeitlupenspinnen oder so? dicke platte grüsse und skitfiske! chipp




1) Mann, Chippog, das stoesst bei mir jetzt aber auf grosse Erleichterung!  #6  Danke fuer das Feedback - nach all dem Aerger mit den Pix. Haste genau richtig erkannt - und klar, wenn man es weiss ist es ziemlich offensichtlich. (daher habe ich mich ja auch immer gewundert, warum da keiner was sieht...  )

2) Das wird beim naechsten Mal ausprobiert - das koennte was werden. Aber im Augenblick ist eh Winter und da ist nichts mit Jewie. Da sind halt eher Grouper und Blackfish auf der Agenda.

All the best & take it easy,
Best greetings to Sweden
Ansgar


----------

